# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] State of Play

## Ivan Le Fou

Allez, un bon petit thriller politique anglais pour la route ! "State of Play" (minablement sous-titré "Jeux de pouvoir" chez nous) est une mini-série anglaise produite par la BBC et diffusée par Arte en début d'année 2008. C'est un exemple de ce qui se fait de mieux outre-manche en termes de fiction télévisuelle, le genre de truc qu'on regarde en se disant "Merde, mais pourquoi on n'est pas capables de faire ça, nous autres ?".
   Oui, pourquoi ? Pas de débauche d'effets spéciaux, pas de décors exotiques, pas de cascades ou de fusillades (ou très peu), pas de grosses stars (pas au moment de leur rôles en tout cas, parce que le jeune James McAvoy - vu dans "Wanted" et "Le dernier roi d'Ecosse" - fait carrière à Hollywood depuis), bref pas a priori de grosses difficultés financières pour produire ça. Tout repose sur la qualité du script et le jeu des acteurs, une équation que la fiction française semblait incapable de résoudre jusqu'à très récemment. M'enfin bon.
   En avant donc, pour une intrigue politico-médiatique de haut vol qui se développe à partir de deux faits-divers apparemment étrangers l'un à l'autre : l'assassinat d'un jeune homme par un tueur à gages d'une part, et le suicide d'une assistante parlementaire d'autre part.
   Faites parvenir lentement à ébullition un journaliste d'investigation fouineur, versez d'un coup dans la casserole un homme politique dont il fut par le passé le directeur de campagne, ajoutez une touche de manœuvres industrielles et financières, incorporez lentement un directeur de journal sous pression, et hop, lancez le tout par surprise à la gueule du spectateur blasé. Voilà, c'est prêt. Et pour une fois qu'on nous propose une évocation réaliste des rapports entre les journalistes, leurs sources, leur hiérarchie et les hommes politiques (c'est parfois les mêmes…), vous êtes priés de bien saucer l'assiette.
   State of Play a rencontré un gros succès, si bien qu'un remake en long métrage est prévu pour fin avril 2009, réalisé par Kevin McDonald ("Le dernier roi d'Ecosse"). Le casting, qui devait initialement réunir Brad Pitt et Edward Norton, proposait aux dernières nouvelles Russell Crow et Ben Affleck, ainsi que Jason Bateman et Robin Wright-Penn.

_"State of Play (Jeux de pouvoirs)", une mini-série en DVD, chez Koba Films, 26 euros environ._

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Yka04

Oui, je l'ai vu et c'est vrai que c'est très très bien joué et que, contrairement aux séries américaines, on est dans le "vrai" (image un peu sale, personnages avec quelques défauts pas caricaturaux, complexité de l'intrigue...). Par contre, ça manque un peu de rythme, c'est un peu cérébral. Il ne faut pas s'attendre à du 24 ni même du "The Wire". 
Au fait, très bien ces critiques culturelles. Toujours de bon goût (merci à CPC de m'avoir fait découvrir "The Wire" d'ailleurs).

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Oui, je l'ai vu et c'est vrai que c'est très très bien joué et que, contrairement aux séries américaines, on est dans le "vrai" (image un peu sale, personnages avec quelques défauts pas caricaturaux, complexité de l'intrigue...). Par contre, ça manque un peu de rythme, c'est un peu cérébral. Il ne faut pas s'attendre à du 24 ni même du "The Wire". 
> Au fait, très bien ces critiques culturelles. Toujours de bon goût (merci à CPC de m'avoir fait découvrir "The Wire" d'ailleurs).


Si tout le monde regardait "The Wire", le monde serait meilleur.

----------


## 3k30

En plus de l'intrigue interessante, il faut rajouter une pointe d'humour forcément très british. Le personnage du rédacteur en chef est vraiment excellent, ainsi que l'acteur qui l'interprete. 
Et bien qu'on ne soit pas dans 24, le rythme est assez soutenu je trouve.
Super série.

----------


## Yka04

Oui, depuis que j'ai fini la saison 5 de The Wire, j'ai meilleur goût pour les séries TV et les films en général, je comprends mieux les mecs des cités, je me méfie encore plus des journalistes et des politiciens, et j'ai un peu de compassion pour nos amis flics. Bref, je suis plus intelligent, plus beau, plus riche et les femmes ne me résistent plus. Je suis un homme meilleur...

----------


## waxk0

Pareil, j'avais lu une critique de The Wire dans CPC, suivi d'un doc dans Envoyé Spécial il me semble, et bon, on connaît la suite quoi... _Best Drama Ever_.

"_

Spoiler Alert! 


This is for Joe !

_"

----------

